# Steam Crave Squonker



## Petrus (4/12/15)

Good Morning Guys and Girls. I am a proud Reo Vaper, and searched for a couple of months for a decent regulated squonker at a decent price. Then I saw this Steam Crave and Atty. Most of the other forums got some mixed reviews, some good, some bad. Now my short review. 
Pro's:
Rock solid device. 
No rattle in buttons
Easy setup
Good power, if 60 watt will do the trick. 

Con's:
The squonker bottle and tube is definitely not the same quality as a Reo.
My verdict: I am more than impress.
Regarding the Aromamizer BF atty, no leaking, excellent air flow,excellent taste,excellent clouds. I would say this mod and atty is a definite yes.
This Phillip Rocke Signature Series and Mod is an excellent combination. 
Thanks @KieranD and @SAVapeGear for superior service. Thanks Ecigssa for keeping us up to date on new goodies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (4/12/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

Awesome, thanks for sharing @Petrus 

I did try @Paulie's steam crave squonker. He had a vortice on it. Was lovely

Thanks for the insight on the bottle and tube. It felt very soft to me. Was wondering if spare bottles are available or will one have to come up with a DIY solution


----------



## Andre (4/12/15)

Great stuff, thank you. Hope @KieranD gets more stock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (4/12/15)

Petrus said:


> Good Morning Guys and Girls. I am a proud Reo Vaper, and searched for a couple of months for a decent regulated squonker at a decent price. Then I saw this Steam Crave and Atty. Most of the other forums got some mixed reviews, some good, some bad. Now my short review.
> Pro's:
> Rock solid device.
> No rattle in buttons
> ...




Thanks for the review! Nice to see you enjoying it!

Here what i found so far 

The bottle is excellent (soft and squishy and easy to squaonk) and they do give you a extra one which is cool.
The aromamiser dripper is not the right bf dripper for this device as the device can only fire at 60w and this dripper is only good at around 80W.

So i do recommend this product but with a different bf atty then its a steller vape and with 2 batts you good to go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Petrus (4/12/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome, thanks for sharing @Petrus
> 
> I did try @Paulie's steam crave squonker. He had a vortice on it. Was lovely
> 
> Thanks for the insight on the bottle and tube. It felt very soft to me. Was wondering if spare bottles are available or will one have to come up with a DIY solution


@Silver . I did send a mail to @KieranD yesterday, and he informed me that he has ordered some new stock, as well as spare bottles and tubes. He will let me know as soon as stock arrive.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## KieranD (4/12/15)

Correct  

More devices and spares on order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (4/12/15)

KieranD said:


> Correct
> 
> More devices and spares on order


Cool @KieranD ... thx. I couldn't make up my mind and when I did, you were out of stock

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (4/12/15)

Deckie said:


> Cool @KieranD ... thx. I couldn't make up my mind and when I did, you were out of stock


+1 on that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

